# 6" PVC test plugs



## Marko (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

 I have my 4" stopples made (thanks capsoda), and am looking for a supplier of 6" test plugs. I can not find them anywhere! Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Oct 17, 2006)

I got mine from my local contractor supplier for pipe. they should have them. if you live next to a city there should be one, you'll know it when you see all the pipe from 3 inch to 20 inch sizes

 rick


----------



## Marko (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Rick. I live in Chicago and have called several suppliers with no luck. Guess I will have to keep dialing.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Marko,
 As Bottle tumbler posted, a local plumbing contractor would have them to sell or know where to buy them,
 If not try a plumbing supply store that caters to plumbing trade.
 These are a real basic item for plumbers, so they should carry them. I have even seen them at Home Depot.
 Stinger


----------



## Marko (Oct 19, 2006)

Stinger,

 I bought my 4" at Home Depot. I have had absolutly no luck finding them in 6" diameter. I have called 4 of the "big" supply houses in the Chicago area with no luck. Guess I will keep looking. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 20, 2006)

Marko, wow its hard to believe that you can't find a 6 " test plug in the Chicago area.
 When I bought mine, I lived in a rural area in one of Hawaii's outer islands.
 Hey, fellow members can anyone out there who lives near Marko help him find a 6" test plug?
 Stinger


----------



## Marko (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Stinger,

 I was able to locate some for $15.00 ea. Another place had some for $35.00 each. I cant beleive they are so rare around here. I asked about 8" and both places said no way.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Marko,
 Glad to hear that you found your 6" plug.
 8" test plugs are hard to come by because most houses don't have any 8" pipe in them.
 A commerical plumbing supply would have the larger test plug sizes.
 If they are that hard to find, maybe you should buy a few. They do wear out over time.
 There are always businesses that specialize for bottle tumbling supplies and parts, the JarDoctor is one of them. They usually have what you need for tumbling.
 Hey, let everyone know how it goes.
 Stinger


----------



## gglockhart (Oct 23, 2006)

Try McMaster Carr for test plugs. They have really small to really large ones. They are an industrial supply catalog but I have ordered from them. You will also find all kinds of cylinders. They can be accessed on line. Good Luck


----------

